# Un trait fin incrusté en permanence sur l'écran



## berndu68 (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Sans doute en raison d'une fausse manoeuvre en utilisant OpenOffice Dessin, j'ai maintenant un trait fin vertical sur l'écran en permanence.
Je ne sais pas comment le faire disparaitre !
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mac22 (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Bizarre ton problème, même quand tu quittes openoffice tu as toujours le problème ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mai 2012)

berndu68 a dit:


> Sans doute en raison d'une fausse manoeuvre en utilisant OpenOffice Dessin, j'ai maintenant un trait fin vertical sur l'écran en permanence.


Bon, tu as écrit sur ton écran, maintenant tu prends ta gomme et tu gommes.






Désolé.


----------



## berndu68 (29 Mai 2012)

Oui, même en fermant OpenOffice pas de changement.


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Mai 2012)

si tu as tjrs ce trait fin même après fermeture du logiciel, faut croire que c'est un pb de CG peut être et là ça a rien à voir 

bonne chance

tu aurais une photo?


----------



## berndu68 (29 Mai 2012)

A kolargol31

Voici une partie de l'écran avec ce fameux trait.


----------



## Zuyd (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Selon mon expérience, c'est juste ton écran qui se fait vieux : un ligne verticale de pixels HS. 
Pour ma part, j'en ai une 50ène sur mon écran...(iMac fin 2006) qui sont apparues petit à petit depuis un an maintenant et de toutes les couleurs...
Désolé pour cette mauvaise nouvelle, mais si tu as besoin d'un écran de qualité (photos, films...), va falloir envisager de solliciter ta CB pour te procurer un nouveau Mac.
cdt


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Mai 2012)

@berndu68 (vive l'Alsace) et @Zuyd...
Ce sont des lignes verticales... Apple a perdu un procès  à ce sujet en 2008. Il y a donc une jurisprudence... et en France elle est illimité dans le temps...
Ca veut dire quoi? qu'en théorie, on te répare ton écran même si il est de 2006
En pratique, Apple va te rire au nez...et c'est la qu'il faut commencer à se battre...
Je connais personnellement le rédacteur en chef de http://www.dirty-screen.com (allez vous y inscrire, vous serez dans les 600 premiers inscrits!), et en apportant les bons arguments dans AppleStore Opéra et après 2h et 6 manager de manager de manager de manager, il a enfin rencontré la personne qui pouvait décider...
Et là, tenez-vous bien:
APPLE LUI REPARE SON IMAC DE 2006
Et oui, la loi c'est la loi... Et Apple est de très mauvaise foi à ce niveau ...
leur stratégie: faire croire au client que c'est de sa faute, ou qu'ils ne peuvent plus rien pour lui...
Alors qu'en fait, il suffirait juste d'appliquer les lois!

On essaye de préparer le récit de quelques expériences de ce genre....
A+


----------



## daffyb (30 Mai 2012)

et après redémarrage de ton Mac ?


----------



## berndu68 (30 Mai 2012)

Après redémarrage rien de changé, pour info mon Mac n'a que 9 mois !!!


----------



## Calderan (30 Mai 2012)

berndu68 a dit:


> Après redémarrage rien de changé, pour info mon Mac n'a que 9 mois !!!


9 mois, alors tu es toujours sous garantie ... file dans un apple store. et profites en pour prendre un apple care


----------



## berndu68 (30 Mai 2012)

Sauf que matériel acheté chez Darty avec extension de garantie de 2 ans....


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

ben et alors,?

Tu es tjrs dans la première année APPLE

donc pas de soucis 

tu peux aller chez APPLE


----------



## berndu68 (19 Juin 2012)

Retour SAV Darty le 7 Juin, récupéré le 14 Juin, écran remplacé....Donc bien pour Darty, un peu inquiet pour la qualité Apple !


----------



## renan35 (24 Juillet 2012)

berndu68 a dit:


> Retour SAV Darty le 7 Juin, récupéré le 14 Juin, écran remplacé....Donc bien pour Darty, un peu inquiet pour la qualité Apple !




car vous pensez que c'est Apple qui fabrique les dalles ?

comme pour les écrans PC, les dalles proviennent, selon les modeles, de chez LG, Samsung, chimei.......


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance le sujet car je travaille sur un iMac 21,5" de 2011 (iMac11,2 Core i3 3,06Ghz)
La machine a été acheté par mon entreprise l'année dernière et elle n'est plus sous garantie depuis quelques mois (pas d'Apple Care).

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un trait rose sur le côté de droit de l'écran (cf. pièce jointe). D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur les forums de MacGé, le problème est répandu sur les iMacs.

Apple prend-elle en charge la réparation ou est-ce que le problème n'est toujours pas reconnu ?


----------



## guymauve (30 Juillet 2012)

Tente le coup en poussant une gueulante chez Apple. Tu n'as pas d'apple care ?


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Juillet 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Tente le coup en poussant une gueulante chez Apple. Tu n'as pas d'apple care ?



Non pas d'Apple Care sur cette machine. C'est l'iMac de la boite. Va falloir voir ça avec Apple.
Je pensais qu'il y avait peut-être une procédure spéciale maintenant après les remontés du site http://www.dirty-screen.com


----------



## guymauve (30 Juillet 2012)

Non pas de procédure mais rien ne t'empêche de t'inscrire sur le site en question.

Un coup de fil chez Apple pour prendre la t°


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Août 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Non pas de procédure mais rien ne t'empêche de t'inscrire sur le site en question.
> 
> Un coup de fil chez Apple pour prendre la t°



Merci pour les renseignements.
Je me suis inscrit sur le site. J'essayerai d'appeler Apple dans les prochains temps.
Dans le cadre d'une entreprise, l'immobilisation de la machine est embêtante.


----------

